# What Livery is available near Crewkerne?



## Pondrider (15 May 2017)

Hi there,
I'm trying to find livery for a 16.2hh gelding near Crewkerne, or in surrounding area. Minimum would be field and stable type DIY, up to assisted/part livery, so fairly flexible. I'd prefer quieter hacking area, and access to arena or one local that could be used. I'm also happy to offer reciprocal care to other horses, if that helps. 
No desperate rush, but would like somewhere sorted for him in next couple of months, as moving for work.
Any suggestions for livery gratefully received, so where can you lovely lot suggest?
Thanks.


----------



## Butterbear (16 May 2017)

There is a yard in Woolminstone, stables, school, lots of all year turnout, and hacking. Family owned and run. I kept a pony there a few years ago, I have no idea if they have spaces. I can't remember the farm name but would recommend them, very friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## Pondrider (19 May 2017)

Thank you, Butterbear.
I had a quick Google but I think the one you mean might be holiday cottages now?

Anywhere within a 15-20 minute drive of Crewkerne might be considered, too? 
Sadly, several that Google lists have closed down, it seems.


----------

